# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  How to prevent users from typing values in  a combo box

## tkatende

Hello there, 

I need some help on how to prevent users from typing values into the combo box other than those listed by the combo box drop down menu.[I would like to have this done for purposes of consistence in the data]

Thanks

Timothy

----------


## Allan Murphy

Timothy

In the Data property of the Combo box set *Limit to List* to *Yes*

----------


## boblarson

And to help them out, set the AutoExpand property to YES so then it will go to the existing values as the user types.

----------


## tkatende

Many thanks it worked out perfectly.

----------

